# Anyone have pics of tint 35% rear, 50% front windows?



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

I live in VA, and this is this is the legal limit. Not sure if I like the idea of the windows being different. I have a black interior as well, and I'm not sure I want to press my luck with 35% all the way around. Anyone?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Jim H said:


> I live in VA, and this is this is the legal limit. Not sure if I like the idea of the windows being different. I have a black interior as well, and I'm not sure I want to press my luck with 35% all the way around. Anyone?
> Thanks in advance...


IMO, just go with 50% on sides and rear, or as indicated above, 35% on rear... with black seats, 50 will look more like 35 anyway...


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

I have the 35/50 combo (same law in TX) on a 330i in Mystic Blue / Black interior, and it looks sharp. In fact, even if you were to take the same tint all around, the back would look darker because the back winshield is tinted while the front is not.

I was looking for pics but don't have any that really show the tint.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

If what you look for in a tint is privacy, go with 35% at least. I have 35% and it's barely dark enough so others from outside can see my profile but wouldn't be able to tell for example if I was smiling or frowning. 50% will show everything clearly.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> If what you look for in a tint is privacy, go with 35% at least. I have 35% and it's barely dark enough so others from outside can see my profile but wouldn't be able to tell for example if I was smiling or frowning. 50% will show everything clearly.


 :soapbox: 
That's what I always hated about tinted windows. At a stop sign, you can't tell if the other guy is looking at you. Have we as a society reached the point where being anonymous in a car isn't enough; we must now hide our shame? Besides, what's the point of a cool ride if they can't see you in it.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> :soapbox:
> That's what I always hated about tinted windows. At a stop sign, you can't tell if the other guy is looking at you. Have we as a society reached the point where being anonymous in a car isn't enough; we must now hide our shame? Besides, what's the point of a cool ride if they can't see you in it.


I hear ya...I don't want it for privacy though--I just want it for heat rejection and UV protection. I have a relatively dark car with a black interior, and I want all the help I can get in the summer.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Tex said:


> I have the 35/50 combo (same law in TX) on a 330i in Mystic Blue / Black interior, and it looks sharp. In fact, even if you were to take the same tint all around, the back would look darker because the back winshield is tinted while the front is not.
> 
> I was looking for pics but don't have any that really show the tint.


I'm not sure what I'll go for. Most cars in my area have the 35/50 combo, and I guess it seems normal enough. 50 just seems so light that I would be happy to have it darker wherever I can.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> :soapbox:
> That's what I always hated about tinted windows. At a stop sign, you can't tell if the other guy is looking at you. Have we as a society reached the point where being anonymous in a car isn't enough; we must now hide our shame? Besides, what's the point of a cool ride if they can't see you in it.


Why you want to see me pick my nose? :dunno:
And if you're not looking at the other guy to begin with, why do you care if he's looking at you?


----------



## nzDave (May 20, 2003)

I have 50 up front on the sides, and 35 around the rear.....seems to be the best of both worlds!! Black interior definitely make a diff, so I'm pretty happy and it hasn't caught the attention of the 5.0 yet...(knock on wood)

You can see a slight variation between front and back, and the only real way to r see the difference is w/ the right lighting and you have to be looking directly from the side, not with any angle.


----------



## zach- (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, you guys should really go darker. Here in Indiana, it's like 30% all around. I had 30% on my Lexus, but I still wanted it darker. I'm going to get 20% all around on my 330i. Here's a pic of my Lexus:










...and the 330i:


----------



## Wrong Way (Mar 19, 2002)

Jim H said:


> I live in VA, and this is this is the legal limit. Not sure if I like the idea of the windows being different. I have a black interior as well, and I'm not sure I want to press my luck with 35% all the way around. Anyone?
> Thanks in advance...


Roll the dice and go 35% all around. It's illegal but we have 35% on a grey IS300 with black interior with VA tags. The thing you have to remember is tints will fade over time and 50% will look like nothing in 2-3 years. I know cause another one of our cars has 50% all around and it looks tintless now. The car with 35% all around has been pulled over and the cop never mentioned anything regarding the tints. Go with 35% or go with a tintless film that blocks out heat, something like V-kool.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Wrong Way said:


> Roll the dice and go 35% all around. It's illegal but we have 35% on a grey IS300 with black interior with VA tags. The thing you have to remember is tints will fade over time and 50% will look like nothing in 2-3 years. I know cause another one of our cars has 50% all around and it looks tintless now. The car with 35% all around has been pulled over and the cop never mentioned anything regarding the tints. Go with 35% or go with a tintless film that blocks out heat, something like V-kool.


I definitely want real tint. My e30 came from Florida, and I always assumed the tint was illegal in VA. However, when I had to get a window retinted, they tested it, and it came out to like 45% tint, so only barely darker than 50.

I have been planning on getting a ceramic tint so as not to mess with AM reception, GPS, etc. Plus it was only a few $ more anyway. The thing about 50 is that I know I'm not giving the cops another reason to notice me. I like blending in, when it comes to police attention.


----------



## Wrong Way (Mar 19, 2002)

So I assume you're going with the 35% tints then? That's in my opinion, the better choice. If you obey all other traffic laws while you're driving, it wouldn't give cops any reason to pull you over out of hundreds of cars on the road in VA.


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

Wrong Way said:


> So I assume you're going with the 35% tints then? That's in my opinion, the better choice. If you obey all other traffic laws while you're driving, it wouldn't give cops any reason to pull you over out of hundreds of cars on the road in VA.


A bit off topic, but here in NY they setup roadblocks once in a while looking for infractions. So even obeying all traffic laws, one gets cited for anything at these, as all they are is revenue generators:

Inspection stickers,
Registration stickers,
Tire tread depth,
seat belts,
tint,
plastic covers over licence plates,
no front plate,
junk hanging from rear view mirror,
burned out headlights, taillights, rear plate light,

probably a bunch of stuff I'm forgetting right now...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> Why you want to see me pick my nose? :dunno:
> And if you're not looking at the other guy to begin with, why do you care if he's looking at you?


Who said I wasn't looking at the other guy? I want to see where he is looking so I can tell where he is going, since the average driver doesn't use his directionals.

You might want to look again. You still have something hanging from your nose.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Wrong Way said:


> So I assume you're going with the 35% tints then? That's in my opinion, the better choice. If you obey all other traffic laws while you're driving, it wouldn't give cops any reason to pull you over out of hundreds of cars on the road in VA.


Well, I think my point was that it's impossible to always obey all other traffic laws, so I'd prefer not to add to the list of reasons to get pulled over. However, I'm not sure that 35% tint would really make a big difference. I don't know right now what I'm gonna do. I know the local tint shop has no problem installing whatever you request.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Wrong Way said:


> If you obey all other traffic laws while you're driving, it wouldn't give cops any reason to pull you over out of hundreds of cars on the road in VA.


I don't know about your area, but around here you piss a lot of people off if you do the speed limit on the expressway, even in the far right lane! Heck, the cops get passed if they are doing less than 65 in a 55 zone.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Wrong Way said:


> Roll the dice and go 35% all around. It's illegal but we have 35% on a grey IS300 with black interior with VA tags. The thing you have to remember is tints will fade over time and 50% will look like nothing in 2-3 years. I know cause another one of our cars has 50% all around and it looks tintless now. The car with 35% all around has been pulled over and the cop never mentioned anything regarding the tints. Go with 35% or go with a tintless film that blocks out heat, something like V-kool.


If you are expecting your tint to fade enough so it will no longer look like 35% tint you must be getting the cheap stuff. :dunno: Most films (metallic and ceramic) come with a no fade warranty.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

I've got Formula 1 Tint in 50% front 38% rear (which is close enough to 35%). This tint is metallic, though I've not noticed any significant radio reception problems at least in the LA area.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

A few more pics...


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Who said I wasn't looking at the other guy? I want to see where he is looking so I can tell where he is going, since the average driver doesn't use his directionals.


Then go lobby for driver education and enforcement of the use of directionals.
Looking at the driver is not reliable at all. Heck, the only time I can see the driver is when I'm passing him/her. Yeah, right. Like I'm on his side and I see him looking at me that means he'll pull over to my side. Too late!!!


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

operknockity said:


> I've got Formula 1 Tint in 50% front 38% rear (which is close enough to 35%). This tint is metallic, though I've not noticed any significant radio reception problems at least in the LA area.


Thanks for all the pics. Formula One is the one I was thinking of using, actually. There's a reputable shop locally, and that's what they carry.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Jim H said:


> Thanks for all the pics. Formula One is the one I was thinking of using, actually. There's a reputable shop locally, and that's what they carry.


Have you investigated Huper Optik Ceramic tint?

http://www.huperoptikusa.com/products_ceramic.cfm

There is a Huper Optik installer up near Baltimore... Bit of a haul, but worth looking into...

http://www.performancewindowtinting.com/


----------



## Wrong Way (Mar 19, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> If you are expecting your tint to fade enough so it will no longer look like 35% tint you must be getting the cheap stuff. :dunno: Most films (metallic and ceramic) come with a no fade warranty.


Both cars have metallic film. The 50% was applied a few years ago and while it was already light in appearance, it looks tintless now. The 35% was applied 6 months ago and looks great in both appearance and keeping sunlight out. Each tint job costs ~$190 and although both weren't highend $300+ tint jobs, it was fairly good quality films at the time. The tint has not flaked or turned purple, only faded over 3+ years. Personally, I would not get anything higher than 35% regardless of the law.


----------



## kvtran1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Isn't there a clear coat which will protect from heat and UV only? I'm thinking of using that on my new 330i ZHP.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> Then go lobby for driver education and enforcement of the use of directionals.
> Looking at the driver is not reliable at all. Heck, the only time I can see the driver is when I'm passing him/her. Yeah, right. Like I'm on his side and I see him looking at me that means he'll pull over to my side. Too late!!!


I don't have time to go lobby for something that's not going to change anyways.

You can't see the other driver when approaching at a stop sign? That's mainly what I'm talking about (see my original post).


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jim H said:


> Thanks for all the pics.


 Your request finally got me off my butt to finally post those pictures after about 2.5 years since they were taken


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Your request finally got me off my butt to finally post those pictures after about 2.5 years since they were taken


Ha ha! Well, thanks again....


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> You can't see the other driver when approaching at a stop sign? That's mainly what I'm talking about (see my original post).


In your other post you talk about turn signals. But you agree driver education is the right focus area, right? Tint or no tint won't make people turn on their turn signals.

I assume you refer to a situation where you and I are stopped at a 4-way stop (no turn signals involved). You and I would be looking at each other through the front windshield, which is never tinted. I have found that I still need to use my hands to signal the other guy that I'm yielding. A look doesn't do anything.

35% tint doesn't prevent you from seeing my profile and my gestures but can't see my facial expressions. For example, you could see me :flipoff: but not :kiss:


----------

